# Syriana out on DVD today...



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...will you get it?

If you have already seen Syriana, would you recommend it?



> Everything is connected
> 
> A politically-charged epic about the state of the oil industry in the hands of those personally involved and affected by it.
> 
> From writer/director Stephen Gaghan, winner of the Best Screenplay Academy Award for Traffic, comes Syriana, a political thriller that unfolds against the intrigue of the global oil industry. From the players brokering back-room deals in Washington to the men toiling in the oil fields of the Persian Gulf, the film's multiple storylines weave together to illuminate the human consequences of the fierce pursuit of wealth and power. As a career CIA operative (George Clooney) begins to uncover the disturbing truth about the work he has devoted his life to, an up-and-coming oil broker (Matt Damon) faces an unimaginable family tragedy and finds redemption in his partnership with an idealistic Gulf prince (Alexander Siddig). A corporate lawyer (Jeffrey Wright) faces a moral dilemma as he finesses the questionable merger of two powerful U.S. oil companies, while across the globe, a disenfranchised Pakistani teenager (Mazhar Munir) falls prey to the recruiting efforts of a charismatic cleric. Each plays their small part in the vast and complex system that powers the industry, unaware of the explosive impact their lives will have upon the world.


IMDb Rating 7.2/10 (14,496 votes)


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought it was only OK. After all of the Oscar hype, I was expecting more. I enjoyed "Good Night and Good Luck" a whole lot more.

John


----------



## mikeyinokc (Jan 11, 2006)

I also thought it was only ok......It left me with more questions than answers. Didn't measure up to the hype.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree with the above. While certainly entertaining (if you want to call it that), it was predictable if you anywhere aware of what's going on these days.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Agree with the above. Maybe I expected too much, but this is classed as a thriller, and I didn't feel any suspense as I watched it. I know the people involved in making it have said that it may be confusing for people watching because things don't always add up, just like in the real world--no one ever really sees the whole picture. However, I didn't feel any build-up of tension. It was more like disjointed stories about the same sequence of events. And although I saw how they were interrelated, they remained just pieces.

Sorry, I wanted to like it more, but like John, I liked _Good Night, and Good Luck _better.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Wow, I was going to buy it but I might just rent it instead.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

$19.97 @ WM - I passed. 

Maybe it'll be on the $5.88 rack by labor day. :shrug:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I got it and it was not special or even mediocre. For all the star power and exotic setting settings,it was neither dramatic, fast paced, or entertaining. I watched it twice and slept through over an hour each time. My rating (out of 5) 3 snores.


----------

